# Ryanair Hand Luggage Being Weighed



## divadsnilloc (10 Nov 2010)

Be warned, Ryanair are now weighing hand luggage at the boarding gate. Yesterday in Fuerteventura, one of their staff went through the queue at the gate and picked out some bags which looked big/bulky and weighed it by attaching a hand held scales to the strap of the bag. Some people had to check them in and pay the €35 fee


----------



## runner (10 Nov 2010)

It happens all the time now..


----------



## marti18 (10 Nov 2010)

its about time too.....ive witnessed people taking backpacks on board then trying to stuff them onto the overhead storage. rules are rules!


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2010)

can any body tell me how many weight is accepted.


----------



## niceoneted (10 Nov 2010)

If you are wondering what the wight for Ryanair hand luggage is it is 10KG.


----------



## undo (11 Nov 2010)

I saw a very handy construction in Bergamo airport the other day. Just before the security check, they had those metal baskets used to check bag sizes - and these were mounted on scales, checking weight as well.  It is annoying when the rules get enforced only some of the time, seemingly randomly. When this equipment is used to check all bags, I think it all becomes very fair.


----------



## sunrock (11 Nov 2010)

This weighing of random hand luggage has been happening for years and quite right too.
10kg is generous enough for hand luggage. Its hard now to get space overhead and many time the cabin staff advise to put your hand luggage at your feet.
People buy too much at the duty frees.The law should be changed so that duty frees should be at arrivals.
If you are carrying lead or gold bars in your hand luggage , then fly easy jet as no weight restriction applies as long as you can lift the bag to the overhead locker.


----------



## BillK (11 Nov 2010)

Piarco Airport in Trinidad has had duty free on arrival since 1995 at least. Thought it was a great system which should be emulated world wide.


----------



## Marietta (11 Nov 2010)

sunrock said:


> If you are carrying lead or gold bars in your hand luggage , then fly easy jet as no weight restriction applies as long as you can lift the bag to the overhead locker.


 

are you serious


----------



## john martin (11 Nov 2010)

Last time I flew Ryanair the staff went along the queue with a cardboard box  of the same dimensions as the luggage should be and passed it over it. If it did'nt fit over then you had to pay.


----------



## TheShark (12 Nov 2010)

Marietta said:


> are you serious


Yep - no weight limit on Easy Jet hand-luggage once it can be lifted into the overhead bins.

From their T&C's :
Save where the limits set locally are more restrictive, passengers are  permitted one standard piece of hand baggage to a volume limit of  56x45x25cm (including wheels and pockets) (“Standard Hand Baggage”). It  must fit without force into the gauges provided at check-in or departure  gates.  No weight restriction applies within reasonable limits — i.e. a  passenger must be able to place the piece of luggage safely in the  overhead storage bins without assistance.


----------



## moonman (8 Feb 2011)

a friend just back from malaga with ryanair was told that they can now take 1 bag from the shop down at the gates on board now ,they did and there was no problem .they also reported that there is a notice to that effect on the pillars in the area of the gates  has antone else seen or heard of this.


----------



## undo (8 Feb 2011)

Ryanair have entered into this kind of agreement with select, individual airports. Airports get unhappy when people stop buying at the duty free shops because they cannot fit their goods in their one carry-on bag. And so the airports negotiate a deal with Ryanair. Be careful though, this applies *only* to a few selected airports. At all other airports, the Ryanair policy stands unchanged.


----------



## Betsy Og (8 Feb 2011)

the head wrecking bit is when they weigh your check-in bags and dont let you average them out - so you get this ridiculous craic of stuffing items from 1 bag into another.

Its a bloody money racket, nothing else. Havent flown with family for years and dont forsee myself doing it either.


----------



## undo (8 Feb 2011)

It is only fair if the rules are enforced equally, for everyone. I am all in favor of that. I keep using Ryanair all the time. By simply following the rules, which are stated clearly before booking and repeated on the boarding pass, I have never, ever run into any problems. It is people who try to sneak a few extra kilograms on board that end up paying extra.


----------



## niceoneted (8 Feb 2011)

I'm with undo on this one too.


----------



## z107 (8 Feb 2011)

> Its a bloody money racket, nothing else.


Of course. What else should it be?
Ryanair is there to make money after all.


----------



## Olympian (9 Feb 2011)

Belgian students removed from Ryanair Spanish flight


----------



## Sumatra (9 Feb 2011)

Ryanair have their terms and conditions and if you break any you pay. I can't see what is wrong with that.

Regarding the few Belgian thugs referred to by Olympian - serves them right.


----------



## joeysully (9 Feb 2011)

Saw this once in Scotland. Saw one couple take clothes out of their bags and put them on . That got the weight down


----------



## stevie_b (10 Feb 2011)

Sumatra said:


> Ryanair have their terms and conditions and if you break any you pay. I can't see what is wrong with that.
> 
> Regarding the few Belgian thugs referred to by Olympian - serves them right.


 
They decide to have a protest on board because they didn't want to pay the fee, holding up the flight for everyone else. Ryanair were 100% right to throw them off.


----------



## moonman (21 Feb 2011)

just back from malaga they allow one airport shop bag plus hand luggage i asked one of the staff at the boarding gate and she reluctantly admitted to the bag plus.they are now charging 20cent per bag they also sell a big canvass bag like the original blue and green tesco one they sell.quite a number got on board with the bigger bag. incidentally the  shops in the airport are more expensive than downtown.IE benson and hedges for 200 downtown 42-50   airport 46-90


----------



## dereko1969 (21 Feb 2011)

Noticed a similar discussion on boards and someone there recommended this bag
[broken link removed]
I bought it and it certainly is very light weight, could be worth checking out.


----------



## moonman (21 Feb 2011)

dereko i was referring to plastic supermarket bags also i might ad that the airport shops are charging for the bags as i described in my postno 22 and not ryanair.


----------



## dereko1969 (22 Feb 2011)

moonman said:


> dereko i was referring to plastic supermarket bags also i might ad that the airport shops are charging for the bags as i described in my postno 22 and not ryanair.


 
That's why I didn't quote you in my reply, I wasn't responding to your point but more the general topic of the thread which was to do with weighing hand luggage.


----------



## Complainer (22 Feb 2011)

I reckon that Ryanair sit around and have meetings about how to make the flying experience just a BIT more unpleasant. As well as having a beady eyed supervisor picking anyone with a largish bag out of the line for 'special attention', they now have a lady who reminds me of old German war movies walking up and down the queue shouting at people to tear off the bottom bit of the boarding card themselves. 

Schnell, Schnell, dumkompfs


----------



## Caveat (22 Feb 2011)

@ nobody in particular: As ever, rules are clear & Ryanair are still cheap.

If you don't like it don't fly with them.

Am I going mad or are the ones who complain the most the same ones who keep flying with them? Obviously their stinginess/money grabbing or perceived unfairness isn't enough to undermine the benefit of generally cheaper flights.


----------



## elcato (22 Feb 2011)

> As well as having a beady eyed supervisor picking anyone with a largish  bag out of the line for 'special attention', they now have a lady who  reminds me of old German war movies walking up and down the queue  shouting at people to tear off the bottom bit of the boarding card  themselves.


In that case I hope they take over the supermarkets in this country as well, only have this lady shouting 'Women, have your purse out and ready when the checkout total comes up'.


----------



## Complainer (22 Feb 2011)

Caveat said:


> If you don't like it don't fly with them.
> 
> Am I going mad or are the ones who complain the most the same ones who keep flying with them? Obviously their stinginess/money grabbing or perceived unfairness isn't enough to undermine the benefit of generally cheaper flights.


Those travelling on business generally don't get to choose the airline.



elcato said:


> In that case I hope they take over the supermarkets in this country as well, only have this lady shouting 'Women, have your purse out and ready when the checkout total comes up'.


The Ryanair equivalent in retail would be the lady shouting 'Schell, Schnell, stack those shelves, and scrub down those floors before you come shopping here'


----------



## IsleOfMan (23 Feb 2011)

elcato said:


> In that case I hope they take over the supermarkets in this country as well, only have this lady shouting 'Women, have your purse out and ready when the checkout total comes up'.


 
I'd go along with that...and while you are at it you have two seconds to put your change and receipt away and vacate the immediate area.....and don't block the doorway on the way out and someone help that man suffering from dehydration at the back of the queue.

As for Ryanair I am not so sure if they are still that cheap anymore. Maybe if you want to fly to Oslo when it's minus 10 degrees and be dropped miles from anywhere or arrive in Girona or Bergamo in the late evening unable to go anywhere else except to an overpriced hotel.


----------



## elcato (23 Feb 2011)

> The Ryanair equivalent in retail would be the lady shouting 'Schell,  Schnell, stack those shelves, and scrub down those floors before you  come shopping here'


Nope. She is merely saying follow the instructions on the print-out of your boarding pass. Why do Irish people feel they are short changed if they have to do something that maybe a staff person could do ? It really is no big deal and is actually help move things along. It's in everyone's interest to get from A to B as quickly as possible.


----------



## Caveat (23 Feb 2011)

Complainer said:


> Those travelling on business generally don't get to choose the airline.


 
Same difference though - someone is choosing it and for good reason I can only assume.


----------



## Staples (23 Feb 2011)

The good thing about Ryanair is that they've brought down the cost of flying with Aer Lingus and other airlines with whom you feels less threatened.

That said, they cover significantly more routes which expands one's capacity for travel.  It's a question of establishing the balance between comfort (none) and convenience (and even that's dubious).


----------



## shesells (23 Feb 2011)

http://www.airsafe.com/journal/issue13.htm makes for interesting reading, even if it's an old article.

With Ryanair it may be purely financial but I wouldn't like even 10kg on my head, not to mind Easyjet's ludicrous policy.


----------



## dereko1969 (23 Feb 2011)

shesells said:


> http://www.airsafe.com/journal/issue13.htm makes for interesting reading, even if it's an old article.
> 
> With Ryanair it may be purely financial but I wouldn't like even 10kg on my head, not to mind Easyjet's ludicrous policy.


 
I'm not sure what your point is here, should we all wear helmets on planes? 

Of all the flights you've taken, how many times will you have witnessed a bag falling on someone? Of those, how many were seriously injured? Of those would an 8kg bag have made a significant difference to a 10/12kg bag given the distance involved?

Who would you fly with given your safety concerns? Or is this just another excuse to bash Ryanair/Easyjet?


----------



## Staples (23 Feb 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> Or is this just another excuse to bash Ryanair/Easyjet?


 
In fairness there are plenty to choose from.


----------



## Complainer (23 Feb 2011)

elcato said:


> Nope. She is merely saying follow the instructions on the print-out of your boarding pass. Why do Irish people feel they are short changed if they have to do something that maybe a staff person could do ? It really is no big deal and is actually help move things along. It's in everyone's interest to get from A to B as quickly as possible.



I feel short changed when I get shouted at by somebody who is supposed to be providing me a service.



Caveat said:


> Same difference though - someone is choosing it and for good reason I can only assume.


THey are chosen because they are cheap.


----------



## shesells (23 Feb 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> Of all the flights you've taken, how many times will you have witnessed a bag falling on someone? Of those, how many were seriously injured? Of those would an 8kg bag have made a significant difference to a 10/12kg bag given the distance involved?
> 
> Who would you fly with given your safety concerns? Or is this just another excuse to bash Ryanair/Easyjet?



My point was that people moaning about airlines being tight on their baggage allowances rarely think of this.

Yes I have had an overhead locker open during a flight and I have been hit by a bag. Luckily it landed on my lap rather than my head. But it has made me re-consider what I bring on board a plane and where I stow heavier carry ons. And it frustrates me when I see people lugging massive/very heavy bags on board which are clearly bigger and/or heavier than the airline officially allows.


----------



## Caveat (23 Feb 2011)

Complainer said:


> THey are chosen because they are cheap.



Well glad to hear somebody admit it these days!

That's all Ryanair have ever claimed to be.

Personally I don't care that much about anything else. For the record, I have never felt that I have received poor customer service from them. Never had a 5 star bum wiping from them either but I wasn't expecting to.


----------



## petitz (24 Feb 2011)

Thanks for sharing, it's good to know. It never happened to me, but often I wouldn't pass the 10 kg limit. Life is just getting tougher and tougher.


----------



## elcato (24 Feb 2011)

> I feel short changed when I get shouted at by somebody who is supposed to be providing me a service.


So is your objection to the fact that she was speaking loudly/shouting ?


----------



## Complainer (24 Feb 2011)

elcato said:


> So is your objection to the fact that she was speaking loudly/shouting ?



My objection is indeed to the manner in which she was shouting at her customers.


----------



## dereko1969 (24 Feb 2011)

Complainer said:


> My objection is indeed to the manner in which she was shouting at her customers.


 
Was she supposed to whisper the instruction to each person in the queue?


----------



## Sylvester3 (24 Feb 2011)

One time when I went through at Cork Airport they were so intent on weighing my bag, they didn't even check my passport. I always take a bag that meets the exact size requirements (I bought it for the purpose) and I am careful regarding the weight restrictions, so they seemed disappointed when it passed both checks. But they completely missed checking my passport. I stood at the gate and said "Does anyone want to check my passport then, and they just waved me through". To say I was disgusted with their priorities is an understatement!


----------



## Complainer (24 Feb 2011)

dereko1969 said:


> Was she supposed to whisper the instruction to each person in the queue?



It's really up to Ryanair to come up with a business process that does not depend on shouting at their customers.


----------



## IsleOfMan (25 Feb 2011)

I have met Miss Nasty at Dublin airport and I can assure you she treats Ryanair's customers like dogs.


----------



## moonman (3 May 2011)

i am travelling with them next week any chance of a brief description of miss nasty , just in case she is patrolling our area of departure.


----------



## TheShark (3 May 2011)

moonman said:


> i am travelling with them next week any chance of a brief description of miss nasty , just in case she is patrolling our area of departure.


Resembles a Russian weightlifter, complete with moustache, but dont worry - she will find you.


----------



## Gekko (3 May 2011)

I have no argument with Ryanair's business model.  However, I do have a problem with the way they deliver it.  They could deliver a far more enjoyable experience to their customers without conceding anything financially.  It's the snarling unfriendly unhelpful and unprofessional attitude that resonates from the company is what riles people.  And the tone is set at the top of the organisation.

You may ask who am I to question how this multi billion Euro company is run?  Well I have absolutely no doubt that Ryanair could make even more money by being a friendlier airline, as we all know people who actively boycott the airline.


----------



## Mpsox (3 May 2011)

Flying over to London at the end of the month with my wife and 4 yr old and flying with Cityjet into City airport. Deliberatley not flying Ryanair for a number of reasons.
-Bad experience with some of their staff at Dublin airport who had no manners. Not unique to Dublin thought, similer experiences in the past in Italy and Stansted
-Price wise, when you factor in the cost of the Stansted Express into London, the cost for the 3 of us was only an additional €80 combined to fly with Cityjet. Ryanair are not as cheap as they make themselves out to be when you factor everything in
-Really scary landing into Stansted the last time I flew with them. Not the first time I might add and don't want to give the smallie a complex about flying

I remember when Ryanair started off and in fairness, they did drive the price of flying down and did beat Aer Lingus up, who in hindsight, were a complete shower of rip off merchants back in the 80s/90s. I'd be far more likely to fly Ryanair in the future if they'd actually try to be nice and polite and helpful. Manners cost nothing and earn far more


----------



## Gekko (3 May 2011)

Mpsox said:


> Flying over to London at the end of the month with my wife and 4 yr old and flying with Cityjet into City airport. Deliberatley not flying Ryanair for a number of reasons.
> -Bad experience with some of their staff at Dublin airport who had no manners. Not unique to Dublin thought, similer experiences in the past in Italy and Stansted
> -Price wise, when you factor in the cost of the Stansted Express into London, the cost for the 3 of us was only an additional €80 combined to fly with Cityjet. Ryanair are not as cheap as they make themselves out to be when you factor everything in
> -Really scary landing into Stansted the last time I flew with them. Not the first time I might add and don't want to give the smallie a complex about flying
> ...


 
A prime example of what I'm talking about.

Mpsox is happy to pay an €80 premium NOT to fly Ryanair. Ryanair could probably rectify Mpsox's biggest gripe at no cost.

I'm in a similar boat. Even for flights to the same airports, I'm happy to pay a premium to fly Aer Lingus or BMI.

EasyJet, Southwest and South Africa's Kulula are all "low cost airlines" and they're nice to fly with.  The staff are good craic but you still have to pay for any extras.  As I said earlier, the snarling rudeness seems to come from the top and it isn't funny, clever or a recipe for success.  It just alienates people.


----------



## Guest105 (3 May 2011)

Sorry to hear of your bad experiences but as a very frequent flyer with Ryanair I have never once encountered unfriendly service from the airline. I fly out from Cork where the staff are always superb and I always ensure when coming back that I arrive early into busy Stanstead so I can check in at my leisure without having to endure any stress or hassle. 

I never pay more than ten or fifteen euro for my flights and so far have always managed to get the tax free bargains. I have to pay the £9 for the bus from Stanstead into London but there is no way I would get such a cheap deal from Air Lingus not when I am flying every other week.

In general, I am a very happy customer and give them the thumbs up


----------



## flossie (6 May 2011)

*How are weights controlled?*

I have always wondered this, both for main checked in baggage and also when they weigh hand luggage.  As scales are measuring a unit, should they be subjected to annual calibration? How do we know that when their scales say 12kg, they are not in fact out, and weighing 10kn in reality? Just a thought......and those hand held weights that previous poster mentioned, i'm not sure i would trust those too much. You can buy them readily as a guide, but not exact weights.

Perhaps we should start asking to see calibration certificates for scales when we are challenged in relation to baggage weight?


----------



## undo (6 May 2011)

When you put your luggage on the belt at the check-in counter, there are two screens showing its weight, one facing the check-in personnel, the other one on top of the counter for you to see. This second screen has a little calibration sticker in the corner that shows the date when it is next due. I have seen overdue calibration - but it is rare and usually only slightly out of date. They do seem to take this part seriously.


----------



## Fiskar (6 May 2011)

Have to say that I will not fly Ryan Air with the family for two reasons,

1) Too stressful with the 15Kg weight limit being a big problem for check in baggage, the case weights 3 to 4 kg alone!

2) The carry on baggage being watched for size and weight.

Case in point, flew with Aer Lingus last week with a carry on bag that was 58cm x 40 cm x 24cm. Aer lingus staff only asked us to put it into the sizing machine at the gate, wouldn't fit obviously so they put in the hold. No charges! 
On the way back, never asked or bothered us and it fits properly in the over head bin, weighed 9.5 Kg.

I do think the air lines need to allow some leeway on the carry on bag size, the weight is not an issue.

Result, no stress for familiy from irrate and nasty Ryan air staff, we have encountered this species of person at Gatwick when travlling light for football matches.


----------



## undo (6 May 2011)

If 15kg is not enough, why not book a 20kg bag?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (7 May 2011)

Looking at the prices that Ryanair are charging for their flights now there are no real bargains compared to the "old days".  
I will not get an early morning Ryanair flight and I refuse to take a flight that will land me in an airport in the late evening. (Girona and Pisa to name just two)
To see the Ryanair staff shivering on the plane at 6.30.a.m. I just know that they are going to put the heat on full blast so they can be warm standing at the door. The rest of us are gasping for air at the back of the plane just so that Miss Cranky can keep herself warm.
I have enjoyed many Ryanair flights in the past and put up with the scrum and the inconvenience but that was when I grabbed lots of bargain flights to lots of different places. Now that I have reduced the number of flights that I take I am paying more attention to my comfort and convenience.
Having said that I see that Ryanair increased their April traffic by 10% so they couldn't give a toss what any of us think.


----------



## jpd (7 May 2011)

Obviously not everyone thinks like you do or else they couldn't have increased their traffic by 10% :-(


----------



## BOXtheFOX (7 May 2011)

Yes. That's the point I was trying to make.


----------



## moonman (7 May 2011)

on the 15 kg business, last october i arrived in malaga airport , having already weighed my case in the hotel on 2 different machines, the case weighed 14,7  kilos. as i had plenty of time i weighed the case on 4 different luggage belts which were not being used and i got the following readings ,  14.8--- 15.3 -- 15.5--and 15.6. when i arrived home i weighed it on a digital bathroom scale and the reading was 14.7. i weighed it in the section in malaga where the low cost airlines use .so much for calibration.


----------



## so-crates (8 May 2011)

Fiskar said:


> ...Case in point, flew with Aer Lingus last week with a carry on bag that was 58cm x 40 cm x 24cm. Aer lingus staff only asked us to put it into the sizing machine at the gate, wouldn't fit obviously so they put in the hold. No charges!
> ...


 
Just to let you know, since Aer Lingus moved to Terminal 2 they have started checking the size of bags at the departure gates before security (not all the time but all the same!). If they catch you there they do tell you to go back and check the bag in and you do get charged. Only applies to T2 travel though at other airports it is still check at gate only when the flight is full.


----------

